
In Serbia, School Shooter with AK47 Got Beaten Up by PE Teacher - Lagogarda
http://alugy.com/news/in-serbia-school-shooter-with-ak47-got-beaten-up-by-pe-teacher/
======
spodek
> Besides the teacher (minor fist injuries) and the shooter nobody else was
> injured and the shooter was arrested.

Is there a term for the opposite of _damning with faint praise_? Because
"minor fist injuries" reads like massive praise and respect, subtly stated.

------
pjc50
Worth noting that this appears to have been intended as a _hostage taking_ ,
rather than the mass murder-suicide that most American school shootings are.

(I'm also wondering if this was somehow related to the politics of the Balkans
that produced so many mass murders 20+ years ago)

~~~
Mar_1
Local news have reported the perpetrator is a mentally ill person who feared
for the safety of his family and intended to use the hostage-taking situation
to establish contact with the government and voice his paranoid concerns.

------
squarefoot
"Giving firearms to everyone is necessary so that shooters can be stopped,
yadda yadda yadda..."

~~~
throw0101a
The FBI did a survey of the 160 'active shooter' incidents between 2000-2013
(PDF download warning):

* [https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/active-shooter-study-200...](https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/active-shooter-study-2000-2013-1.pdf) * [https://crimeresearch.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/U-_Acti...](https://crimeresearch.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/U-_ActiveShooter13B_FBI.pdf)

In 5 cases (3.1%) armed civilians stopped the shooter, and in 2 (1.3%) there
were off-duty police. Most shootings (90; 56%) ended because the shooter
themselves stopped on their own.

While having a firearm _may_ be handy, in the majority of cases it was not
used, and probably not even "needed". Further, if there is an active shooter,
and there is probably some level of chaos going on: how does a 'good guy with
a good' (GGWG) distinguish between the attacker and another GGWG?

When the police arrive, how do _they_ make the distinction? In the UK 7/7
attacks, an _unarmed_ civilian was killed because the police thought he was
one of the attackers:

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Jean_Charles_de_Menez...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Jean_Charles_de_Menezes)

~~~
papermachete
>GGWG

There are drills for this, you know. Police aren't stupid. You can look up all
the videos or reports you want, you will never find a civilian just standing
there shooting at the bad guy, firefights are done in less than a few seconds.

Are you implying those 3.1+1.3=4.4% were meaningless and people should have
simply given up and panicked? When talking about good guys with guns, what's
the difference between a trained law-obiding citizen and a trained law-obiding
law-enforcing citizen? You can call CCW course trainers and ask if it's good
to be a hero.

Carrying guns is for self-defense, not self-offense. I'd say more than twice
the off-duty cops is a good statistic.

~~~
throw0101a
> _Carrying guns is for self-defense, not self-offense._

There seem to be quite a few people using them in an offense-based capacity:

* [https://twitter.com/well_regulated_](https://twitter.com/well_regulated_)

------
goldenkey
This man shed his attachment to his body way before old age. He saw the event
basis that QM tells us is reality, for what it was worth. Absolute unit.

~~~
a3n
Or, he just went full on gym teacher and decided there'll be no more of this
shit.

~~~
VistaBrokeMyPC
I hope after he beat him up, he made the shooter do push-ups until the police
arrived.

~~~
swader999
With perfect form.

~~~
red2awn
For reps.

